
How much do AWS engineers earn? - HipHopDontStop
Engineers who work on AWS, not engineers who work for AWS.<p>Some claim that AWS certified engineers earn 110k-140k.  Is that accurate?<p>What does the average AWS contractor earn hourly?<p>Salary negotiations coming up.  Thank you in advance.
======
QuinnyPig
This is highly variable, depending upon geography, experience, ability to sell
yourself, and specialty. Take a look at GlassDoor, and also consider Josh
Doody's "Fearless Salary Negotiation" book.

